
Waterstones to stop selling Kindle as book sales surge - e15ctr0n
http://www.theguardian.com/books/2015/oct/06/waterstones-stop-selling-kindle-book-sales-surge
======
Albright
We're probably near a point where everyone who wants to own an e-ink reader
already has one. At that point, these folks are buying at least some of their
books for and through the device (I wonder if this retailer gets a cut of
that), but they're not buying new devices very often. So it makes sense that
sales of the devices would plateau after a while.

